# Hindi-Urdu: to finish



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,


Apart from 'khatm karna' I have come across 3 other similar expressions for 'to finish' in the context of 'I have finished this work.' 

1. maine yeh kaam takmeel kiyaa hai.
2. maine yeh kaam tamaam kiyaa hai.
3. yeh kaam mujhse anjaam paayaa hai.

Do these sound fine? 


Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

While I leave "takmeel" to Urdu users, irrespective of your right or wrong grammar, the words "tamaam" and "anjaam" carry different connotations than "khatm", even if apparently synonymous. "kisii kaa kaam tamaam karnaa" means to finish someone off (of course, "tamaam" can be used in several other contexts); "is kaam ne mujhse anjaam paayaa hai" is a very stiff way of saying that the "kaam apne anjaam tak pahoNch chukaa hai": "anjaam" is more like the hoped-for or expected finish, not just finish.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> While I leave "takmeel" to Urdu users, irrespective of your right or wrong grammar, the words "tamaam" and "anjaam" carry different connotations than "khatm", even if apparently synonymous. "kisii kaa kaam tamaam karnaa" means to finish someone off (of course, "tamaam" can be used in several other contexts); "is kaam ne mujhse anjaam paayaa hai" is a very stiff way of saying that the "kaam apne anjaam tak pahoNch chukaa hai": "anjaam" is more like the hoped-for or expected finish, not just finish.



This was what Platts said: http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/philologic/getobject.pl?c.0:1:4399.platts.

Should I have used 'anjaam hona' instead?

And lastly, my grammar was indeed wrong in the last sentence, 'paanaa' is transitive when used in this context. I had confused this usage to the one used when it is similar to 'sakna'. 

Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

I have heard of "anjaam denaa" ("kisii kaam ko anjaam denaa"), if that's what you mean. "anjaam honaa" would mean "be the result/consequence of [something]". Your query is not very clear about the purpose you want to use "anjaam honaa" for.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> I have heard of "anjaam denaa" ("kisii kaam ko anjaam denaa"), if that's what you mean. "anjaam honaa" would mean "be the result/consequence of [something]". Your query is not very clear about the purpose you want to use "anjaam honaa" for.



The purpose is for 'yeh kaam mujhse anjaam paayaa hai.' But your above comment means that 'hona' cannot be used for 'pana' in this sentence.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> "is kaam ne mujhse anjaam paayaa hai".



Actually in my mind, I was translating this as 'This job has found its end through/by me.' which means that 'I have finished this job.' What do you think?


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Actually in my mind, I was translating this as 'This job has found its end through/by me.' which means that 'I have finished this job.' What do you think?



Why do you want the passive voice, in English or Hindi? You could say it directly as "Maine is kaam ko anjaam de diya hai".


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> You could say it directly as "Maine is kaam ko anjaam de diya hai".



Would 'anjaam karna' be a synonym here?

Also, what if I were to say 'This work is finished.' using 'anjaam'. From what you have said above, 'anjaam hona' does not look suitable here unlike 'khatm hona.' What about using 'anjaam paanaa' here?


----------



## greatbear

No, "anjaam karnaa" would be wrong.

You could use "anjaam paanaa" for the passive voice, but note that "anjaam" has often a different nuance than a simple "khatm honaa" (see post 2 as well).


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Apart from 'khatm karna' I have come across 3 other similar expressions for 'to finish' in the context of 'I have finished this work.'
> 
> 1. maine yeh kaam takmeel kiyaa hai.
> 2. maine yeh kaam tamaam kiyaa hai.
> 3. yeh kaam mujhse anjaam paayaa hai.
> 
> Do these sound fine?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Just in case the Urdu ways of things is desirable, we should say that ''to finish'' can mean both to stop doing something or to complete something. In this case, all the proposed Urdu verbs reflect the meaning of the latter, i.e. 'to accomplish or to complete something''.

Just in Urdu it would be nicer to say:
1. _maiN ne yih kaam takmiil tak pahunchaayaa hai - yih kaam takmiil tak pahunchaa hai  - yih kaam paayah-e-takmiil tak pahunchaa hai __- yih kaam takmiil paayaa hai.

_Please let me know whether it has any sense to continue with the rest.


----------



## tonyspeed

I feel this thread is probably the approproate place to ask this question:

In English, people often say "I'm done" or "I'm finished" to mean the work that they were doing has been completed.

Is there a simple, colloquial way of saying this phrase in Hindi/Urdu that is commonly heard?


----------



## Chhaatr

I would say "chalo, ho gayaa!"


----------



## Chhaatr

In Urdu can we not say "_maine kaam mukammal kiyaa_" for "I have completed the work/task"?


----------



## tonyspeed

Chhaatr said:


> I would say "chalo, ho gayaa!"



thank you.


----------



## Wolverine9

One can also say, "xatm ho gayaa."


----------



## tonyspeed

Wolverine9 said:


> One can also say, "xatm ho gayaa."



This is what I originally had in mind, but I can't help but feel that this is how an English speaker would translate "I'm finished" into Hindi, and not necessarily the natural colloquial way. I will wait for responses to see if my unease is justified.


----------



## Alfaaz

Chhaatr said:
			
		

> In Urdu can we not say "_maine kaam mukammal kiyaa_" for "I have completed the work/task"?


Yes, you can. Since it seems Chhaatr SaaHib (from previous interaction in the forum) that you like learning new words (and so does LP), here is a list of some of the possible ways that could probably be used to express the idea in Urdu, depending on context/situation: 
میں نے کام مکمل کر لیا / دیا ہے _- maiN ne kaam mukammal kar d/liyaa hai
_میں نے کام تکمیل / پایہ تکمیل تک پہنچا دیا ہے_ - maiN ne kaam takmeel/paayah-e-takmeel tak pahunchaa diyaa hai 
_میں نے کام ختم کر لیا / دیا ہے _- maiN ne kaam xatm kar d/liyaa hai
_میں نے کام انجام کو پہنچا دیا _- maiN ne kaam anjaam ko pahunchaa diyaa hai
_میں نے کام پورا کر لیا / دیا ہے - _maiN ne kaam puraa kar d/liyaa hai
_میں نے کام تمام کر لیا / دیا _- maiN ne kaam tamaam kar d/liyaa hai
_میں نے کام اختتام تک پہنچا دیا _- maiN ne kaam ixtitaam tak pahunchaa diyaa hai
_میں نے کام آخر کر دیا - _maiN ne kaam aaxir kar diyaa hai
_میں نے کام انتہا تک پہنچا دیا -_ maiN ne kaam intihaa tak pahunchaa diyaa hai
_میں نے کام تناہی تک پہنچا دیا _- maiN ne kaam tanaahi tak pahunchaa diyaa hai
_میں نے کام اتمام تک پہنچا دیا _- maiN ne kaam itmaam tak pahunchaa diyaa hai
_میں نے کام تام کر دیا _- maiN ne kaam taamm kar diyaa
_میں نے کام سر کر لیا _- maiN ne kaam sar kar liyaa_


			
				tonyspeed said:
			
		

> In English, people often say "I'm done" or "I'm finished" to mean the work that they were doing has been completed.
> 
> Is there a simple, colloquial way of saying this phrase in Hindi/Urdu that is commonly heard?


In Urdu, this would probably be the most common expression to convey this: 
میں (اب) فارغ ہوں/ ہو گیا ہوں - _maiN (ab) faarigh hooN/ho gayaa hooN_


			
				tonyspeed said:
			
		

> This is what I originally had in mind, but I can't help but feel that this is how an English speaker would translate "I'm finished" into Hindi, and not necessarily the natural colloquial way. I will wait for responses to see if my unease is justified.


 Chhaatr's "chalo, ho gaya!" and Wolverine's "xatm ho gayaa." both seem to describe that "the work is finished/done/completed"....rather than "I am finished/done (with the work)"....? Could this slight difference be what seems odd to you? Other than this, they both seem to be "natural colloquial ways" of expressing completion of work.


----------



## tonyspeed

Alfaaz said:


> Other than this, they both seem to be "natural colloquial ways" of expressing completion of work.



Thanks. I was skeptical about "xatm ho gayaa" because I've not actually heard anyone say it; whereas I have heard "ho gaya".

In a google search I can't seem to find "xatm ho gayaa" meaning "I'm done," but a similar search for "ho gayaa" finds this usage quite easily.


----------



## greatbear

I'd use "chalo, ho chukaa!" Also, if the work was unwelcome and the speaker is relieved to be finally done with it, s/he could say something more idiomatic like "chhuuTaa is se" or "jaan bachii".


----------



## Chhaatr

greatbear said:


> Also, if the work was unwelcome and the speaker is relieved to be finally done with it...



In this context I would also use "_chalo, nipaTe yaar!_"  (Finally I'm through with this, friend)


----------



## greatbear

^ Nice one, Chhatr! In fact, I would use "nipaTnaa" for any chore, not necessarily a too much unwelcome one.


----------



## tonyspeed

Chhaatr said:


> In this context I would also use "_chalo, nipaTe yaar!_"  (Finally I'm through with this, friend)



Interesting. I noticed the 'a' was not dropped. I would have expected _nipTe_ in this context rather than _nipaTe_.


----------



## greatbear

tonyspeed said:


> Interesting. I noticed the 'a' was not dropped. I would have expected _nipTe_ in this context rather than _nipaTe_.



I think that was a typo from Chhatr, tonyspeed: it would be _nipTe_. (Chhatr, could you confirm please?)


----------



## Chhaatr

TS jii transliteration kii problem hai.  "pa" aur "Ta" ke beech meN "aa" kii maatraa nahiiN hai. I thought if I wrote _"nipTe_" it could also mean "half pa" therefore I added an "a".  You could also say "_Chalo nipaT gaye yaar!_".


----------



## tonyspeed

Chhaatr said:


> TS jii transliteration kii problem hai.  "pa" aur "Ta" ke beech meN "aa" kii maatraa nahiiN hai. I thought if I wrote _"nipTe_" it could also mean "half pa" therefore I added an "a".  You could also say "_Chalo nipaT gaye yaar!_".



samajh gayaa. spelling vs pronunciation ke jang meN spelling ne jiit liyaa.


----------



## marrish

^ I think I have waited enough to see if there was someone wishing to come forward to help you with your Hindi (and I hope you do have interest in Urdu). jang is feminine in Urdu (and it should not have changed gender in Hindi) so the sentence will be [Urdu:] _tahajjii ba-naam-e-talaffuz *kii* jang meN tahajjii *jiit ga'ii*_. I don't know how to say ''spelling'' in Hindi so you have to rely on possible assistance from others.


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> ^ I think I have waited enough to see if there was someone wishing to come forward to help you with your Hindi (and I hope you do have interest in Urdu). jang is feminine in Urdu (and it should not have changed gender in Hindi) so the sentence will be [Urdu:] _tahajjii ba-naam-e-talaffuz *kii* jang meN tahajjii *jiit ga'ii*_. I don't know how to say ''spelling'' in Hindi so you have to rely on possible assistance from others.



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## amiramir

tonyspeed said:


> This is what I originally had in mind, but I can't help but feel that this is how an English speaker would translate "I'm finished" into Hindi, and not necessarily the natural colloquial way. I will wait for responses to see if my unease is justified.



Just to be clear, xatm ho gaya is impersonal, correct? (perhaps referring to 'kaam'). i.e. we wouldn't say, "MaiN xatam ho gaya huN" without meaning one is destroyed? 

My 3 yr old has started saying 'MaiN xatam huN' when she's done with the bathroom. I'm sure that's wrong. Not sure if 'MaiN xatam ho gayee huN' is any better. Or whether she needs to be saying MaiN ne susoo karna xatam kiya hai. Which seems a bit long-winded for our purposes. 

Thanks, and sorry to be bring up toilets!


----------



## aevynn

amiramir said:


> My 3 yr old has started saying 'MaiN xatam huN' when she's done with the bathroom. I'm sure that's wrong. Not sure if 'MaiN xatam ho gayee huN' is any better. Or whether she needs to be saying MaiN ne susoo karna xatam kiya hai. Which seems a bit long-winded for our purposes.



lol "maiN xatam huN" is really cute  But yeah, I think even if you flesh it out by adding the "ho gayii," I think this would normally be understood to mean "I'm destroyed" or something of the sort.

I think just a simple "ho gayaa!" is what I'd probably expect to hear in this setting.


----------



## Alfaaz

The following could be used:

_maiN ne _______ kar liyaa/lii hai._
_maiN _______ kar chukaa/chukii hooN._
_maiN _______ se faariGh ho gayaa/ga'ii hooN._


----------

